# powerpro



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

can you use powerpro line for surfcasting or will the fish see it?i figured if you use a mono leader it would be okay but i want to hear what others think.thanks, kev


----------



## USAFSSGT (Oct 31, 2003)

*Power Pro*

Hey Mister. Myself grew up in Audubon. Now reitred from the USAF in the Blue Ridge Mountains of NC.
I use Power Pro all the time here. I do 4 trips a year (1 week per) Down to (Onslow Beach) Camp Lejeune Marine base. Works great. Super long casts and lasts forever. Used to use spiderwire braid. But that crap messes up to easy and when it does hell to be paid. Here if I am fishing for Sea Trout (Weakies to you and I) 9ft ultra lite with 10lb test PP I don't use a leader. But everything else I do. My 12 ft surf rod has 30lb test PP and I use a 20lb mono leader.""""""""'I need a cheese steak bad!!!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

USAFSSGT said:


> Hey Mister. Myself grew up in Audubon. I use a 20lb mono leader.""""""""'I need a cheese steak bad!!!!


It is so good to hear someone from up north call it a cheese steak!

I use PP without the leader. I sometimes get a bit overzealous during casting.....I have the scar tissue to prove it too......PP will cut you long deep and continuously.........


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Big Rad - It will also break*

if your forget to open the bail, after you land a BIG striper.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greatings kev!

I have to agree with Big Rad, you need to be careful with any braid.... Cuts can run deep, and getting bait juices and saltwater in there can really hurt, plus lead to infections later. Some guys use finger cots....

Make sure you have good guides on your rod, and check them often. Braid can cut into metal and cheaper ceramic guides. Most rod manufacturers void the warranty on their rods if you use braid.

There's a special knot for attaching braid to a heavy shock leader (because of the diameter difference...) I can't remember the name now, but someone will come up with it....


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Orest, Orest, Orest.....*



Orest said:


> if your forget to open the bail, after you land a BIG striper.


Will I ever live that down? Will _-___ ever forget me falling down after losing da biggun.....

Memories are priceless! I'm smiling while I'm writing this....


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i use pre-snelled circle hooks with about a foot long leader.i use a fishfinder rig and loop the leader over a barrel swivel and would use a palomar knot to connect the braid to the swivel on the other end.would i need a longer leader or is this good?thanks for the help and philly cheesesteaks rule!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*power pro*

I use it all the time on my lighter spinning tackle. I like the way it casts.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I have 20# PP on my Okuma Coranodo CD-50 's. I have on a 9Ft. Tica and one on a 9Ft. Tsunami. Both work awesome in the surf. I give PP two thumbs up! Like Big Rad said, watch that fingah!


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*special knot for attaching braid to a heavy shock leader*

Lots of "special knots" but one of the easiest is the Reverse Albright. Make sure you take at least ten turns and wet the mono and the braid real good with saliva or similar lubricant. You can find the knot by googling Reverse Albright.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks for the help guys.


----------

